# verbatim vs. testualmente



## L'aura che tu respiri

Amici,

Le parole "verbatim" e "testualmente", nel contesto di "trascrivere un discorso", sono sinonimi?  "L'ho trascritto verbatim" vs. "L'ho trascritto testualmente."  Secondo Google il secondo è più diffuso, ma hanno lo stesso significato?

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, L'Aura.
Francamente non credo che _verbatim_ sia molto usato in italiano, a meno forse di contesti particolari. Di certo non è usato nella lingua di tutti i giorni.
E' una di quelle parole latine che sono rientrate nell'italiano attraverso l'inglese, e vuol dire appunto _testualmente, parola per parola_.


----------



## Grugno

Sono quasi sinonimi, ma c'è una piccola differenza di significato: "testualmente" comunica che l'attenzione di trascrive si è rivolta alla stringa verbale nel suo complesso, considerata in modo unitario e senza alterazioni, mentre "verbatim" specifica che chi trascrive ha operato parola per parola.


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, Grugno, non sono sicuro di capire. Qual è la differenza tra "la stringa verbale nel suo complesso, (...) senza alterazioni" e "parola per parola"?
_Testuale _vuol dire (Treccani) "che riproduce esattamente le parole del testo", e _testualmente _"in modo esattamente conforme al testo d’uno scritto o d’un discorso", se vengono riprodotte esattamente le parole, il testo sarà inevitabilmente riprodotto parola per parola. O no?


----------



## Grugno

Necsus said:


> Scusa, Grugno, non sono sicuro di capire. Qual è la differenza tra "la stringa verbale nel suo complesso, (...) senza alterazioni" e "parola per parola"?
> _Testuale _vuol dire (Treccani) "che riproduce esattamente le parole del testo", e _testualmente _"in modo esattamente conforme al testo d’uno scritto o d’un discorso", se vengono riprodotte esattamente le parole, il testo sarà inevitabilmente riprodotto parola per parola. O no?



Certamente l'esito non è facilmente distinguibile nei due casi, ma TESTUALmente presenta un radicale che connette l'avverbio al testo, quindi ad un sequenza articolata di parole, mentre VERBAtim presenta un radicale che connette l'avverbio alla parola (VERBUM), considerata in sé stessa, slegata dal con-testo. Spero di aver chiarito il mio pensiero.


----------



## Necsus

Ho capito. Quindi ne deduco che a tuo giudizio questo porterebbe a un utilizzo diversificato, nell'ambito della domanda di L'aura.


----------



## dragonseven

Concordo pienamente con quanto scritto da Necsus. 





Grugno said:


> Certamente l'esito non è facilmente distinguibile nei due casi, ma TESTUALmente presenta un radicale che connette l'avverbio al testo, quindi ad un sequenza articolata di parole, mentre VERBAtim presenta un radicale che connette l'avverbio alla parola (VERBUM), considerata in sé stessa, slegata dal con-testo. Spero di aver chiarito il mio pensiero.


 Scusami Grugno, ma seguendo questo tuo ragionamento allora "(trascrivere un discorso) _letteralmente_" connette l'avverbio alla lettera, quindi significherebbe "(trascrivere un discorso) _lettera per lettera_"?


----------



## Grugno

La polemica in corso mi sembra non fruttuosa. Ho esplicitato nel mio primo intervento che si trattata di termini "quasi sinonimi" e nel secondo che "l'esito non è facilmente distinguibile". Gradirei che non mi si attribuissero deduzioni che non mi appartengono. Il mio ragionamento etimologico è corretto, tanto più che esso è stato indirizzato a L'aura che - a quanto pare - non è un parlante nativo italiano e non esplicita il suo livello di conoscenza del latino, motivo per cui spiegare la derivazione del termine non mi è parso ozioso. Noto, infine, che differenze d'uso tra testualmente e verbatim esistono: non si può dire "ho trascritto il tuo discorso testualmente" (dal momento che il riferimento ad un testo scritto non ha senso in relazione ad un discorso pronunciato), mentre è corretto dire "ho trascritto il tuo discorso verbatim" (dal momento che è l'esatto equivalente di dire "ho trascritto il tuo discorso parola per parola"). Spero di aver chiarito l'annosa querelle.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Grugno said:


> mentre è corretto dire "ho trascritto il tuo discorso verbatim"


Espressione che io non ho MAI sentito nemmeno una volta nella mia vita.


----------



## °Adhara°

Grugno said:


> Noto, infine, che differenze d'uso tra testualmente e verbatim esistono: non si può dire "*ho trascritto il tuo discorso testualmente*" (dal momento che il riferimento ad un testo scritto non ha senso in relazione ad un discorso pronunciato), mentre è corretto dire "ho trascritto il tuo discorso verbatim" (dal momento che è l'esatto equivalente di dire "ho trascritto il tuo discorso parola per parola").



Non entro nel merito della discussione, però si dice "testuali parole" anche riportando un discorso orale.


----------



## Necsus

Grugno said:


> La polemica in corso mi sembra non fruttuosa. Ho esplicitato nel mio primo intervento che si trattata di termini "quasi sinonimi" e nel secondo che "l'esito non è facilmente distinguibile". Gradirei che non mi si attribuissero deduzioni che non mi appartengono.


Le polemiche difficilmente lo sono, ma nessuno ti ha attribuito deduzioni non tue.
Devo correggere però, o quantomeno sospendere in attesa di giudizio, una mia affermazione del post 2, perché in realtà non trovo riscontri validi del fatto che _verbatim _(come il suo amico _literatim_) sia un avverbio latino, seppure tardo o medievale, contrariamente a quanto detto nei vari Wiki e in dizionari inglesi. Quindi di fatto dovrebbe trattarsi di una parola inglese (di uso decisamente circoscritto in italiano), anche se forse modellata sul latino (ma non trovo riscontri neanche di una terminazione distributiva -tim), e a quel punto domandarsi se è sinonimo di un termine italiano non avrebbe molto senso.


----------



## bearded

Vorrei dire a Necsus:  bel colpo avere scoperto che v_erbatim _non è in realtà una parola latina! Ecco che cosa vuol dire controllare sempre...
Riporto qui sotto quanto ho trovato su 'Quomodo' (articolo didattico del Prof. Tommaso Casanova, 2012):

_-im: in origine desinenza dell'accusativo singolare dei sostantivi con tema in -i-, serve in Latino a formare avverbi spesso derivati da participi passati, come 'cursim, festinatim', ecc.
_
Ritengo quindi che 'verbatim' e 'literatim' siano delle formazioni artificiose (probabilmente inglesi), confezionate creando dapprima verbi come 'verbare, literare' e poi appiccicando al tema dei loro participi passati la desinenza -im per ottenere avverbi  (ovviamente senza alcun valore distributivo).


----------



## Necsus

Grazie del contributo, BM. 
Per _-im_, mea culpa, allora, per essermi fermato alla prima stazione: la T potrebbe in effetti provenire dal participio. Ma devo dire che il latino non l'ho praticato più molto, dopo averlo studiato una vita fa al liceo.
La tua ipotesi però rafforza la mia convinzione che si tratta di una parola usata in inglese e 'coniata' su modello latino, lingua nella quale non sembra esistere, come non sembrerebbe esistere di fatto in italiano.


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> non trovo riscontri validi del fatto che _verbatim _(come il suo amico _literatim_) sia un avverbio latino, seppure tardo o medievale, contrariamente a quanto detto nei vari Wiki e in dizionari inglesi. Quindi di fatto dovrebbe trattarsi di una parola inglese (di uso decisamente circoscritto in italiano)


 Mah! Io trovo ne_ lo Zingarelli 2006_, Zanichelli la definizione seguente:





> *verbàtim* [dall'avv. lat. mediev. _verbatim_, deriv. di _verbu(m)_ 'parola']* avv.* Parola per parola, con totale fedeltà rispetto al testo citato o riportato.


----------



## bearded

Sì, dragonseven ha ragione, anche nello Zingarelli 2011 è riportata la stessa definizione. I dizionari del Latino classico, come il Badellino, paiono ignorare la parola 'verbatim'. Può darsi benissimo quindi che sia di conio medievale (magari ad opera di umanisti inglesi). Lo stesso Zingarelli accanto alla parola pone un segno ''lemma 1989'' (non è chiaro se vuol dire che il lemma è stato accolto nel dizionario solo nel  1989, oppure se l'uso (moderno) di 'verbatim' risale solo al 1989)...


----------



## Necsus

dragonseven said:


> Mah! Io trovo ne_ lo Zingarelli 2006_, Zanichelli la definizione seguente:


Mah... In tutti i vocabolari di italiano che ho potuto consultare (e ovviamente l'ho fatto, prima della mia considerazione precedente) non c'è alcuna traccia del vocabolo, altrettanto in tutti quelli di latino. Lo Zingarelli si sa che è un tantino 'sui generis' nell'accettare alcuni vocaboli, però se vi basta che compaia lì per ritenere che faccia parte del lessico italiano e latino, naturalmente nulla osta. A me francamente non basta. Ma magari verranno fuori altre attestazioni dopo ulteriori ricerche mirate.
Aggiungo solo che vedendo che il vocabolo non è presente nello Zingarelli 2001 (ben dopo il 1989, BM), cimelio di cui sono in possesso (avevo controllato anche lì, sì), mi viene da considerare che i redattori del suddetto lo abbiano inserito successivamente in quanto a loro giudizio entrato (seppure marginalmente) nell'uso italiano. Ma non proveniente dal latino (classico o medievale), direi, altrimenti avrebbe dovuto essere presente anche nelle edizioni precedenti.


----------



## Scania

Necsus said:


> Mah... In tutti i vocabolari di italiano che ho potuto consultare (e ovviamente l'ho fatto, prima della mia considerazione precedente) non c'è alcuna traccia del vocabolo, altrettanto in tutti quelli di latino. Lo Zingarelli si sa che è un tantino 'sui generis' nell'accettare alcuni vocaboli, però se vi basta che compaia lì per ritenere che faccia parte del lessico italiano e latino, naturalmente nulla osta. A me francamente non basta. Ma magari verranno fuori altre attestazioni dopo ulteriori ricerche mirate.
> Aggiungo solo che vedendo che il vocabolo non è presente nello Zingarelli 2001 (ben dopo il 1989, BM), cimelio di cui sono in possesso (avevo controllato anche lì, sì), mi viene da considerare che i redattori del suddetto lo abbiano inserito successivamente in quanto a loro giudizio entrato (seppure marginalmente) nell'uso italiano. Ma non proveniente dal latino (classico o medievale), direi, altrimenti avrebbe dovuto essere presente anche nelle edizioni precedenti.



Buona sera, vorrei aggiungere al parola verbatim, secondo the Shorter Oxford Dict., una parola del latino medievale scritta nel 1481, in testo inglese nel 1638.


----------



## bearded

In ogni caso, la parola 'medievale' dello Zingarelli è molto generica. 'Verbatim' è una parola latina dell'Alto Medioevo, oppure è stata coniata da umanisti - magari inglesi - tra il 1300 e la fine del '400...? Scania avvalorerebbe quest'ultima ipotesi, parlando di parola scritta nel 1481.
Aprirò un thread nel forum 'Lingua latina', sperando di ottenere maggiori lumi in merito dagli esperti (e proprio perché non ''mi basta'' l'indicazione dello Zingarelli per considerare la parola legittimamente appartenente al lessico italiano e latino - diversamente da quanto scrive Necsus). Darò conto dei risultati.


----------



## Grugno

Segnalo che in seguito a ricerca del termine nell'enciclopedia Treccani on-line risultano 12 occorrenze in articoli di vario genere: mi pare significativo del fatto che il lessema, benché non frequente, venga di fatto usata da una fonte autorevole (in articoli a firma di diversi autori, peraltro). Direi che, se a ciò si aggiunge la posizione assunta dallo Zanichelli, i dati sono sufficienti per attestarne tanto l'esistenza quanto l'effettiva spendibilità. Segnalo, nondimeno, ad ulteriore rinforzo, l'uso del termine in Cesare Balbo, Delle speranze d'Italia, il quale nel 1843 scriveva, appena dopo aver riportato un proprio discorso, "Questo è quasi  verbatim  ciò che io dissi dell'avvenir d'Italia; è la miglior risposta ch'io possa fare all'accusa di utopia." Sottopongo alla vostra attenzione, infine, l'articolo di Federica Casadei (2015) "Il lessico dell'italiano burocratico. Una ricognizione sul grande dizionario italiano dell'uso" dove viene citato verbatim tra le espressioni monorematiche tipiche di questa lingua settoriale (classificato come pseudo-tecnicismo o tecnicismo collaterale).


----------



## Necsus

Documentandomi ho visto che esiste uno specifico aggettivo per il tipo di vocaboli di cui stiamo parlando, che è (Treccani):
*latino-bàrbaro* – Appartenente alla lingua latina della decadenza, soprattutto con riferimento a vocaboli del latino medievale tratti da radicali non latini o, in generale, ignoti al latino classico.

Maurizio Pistone in un suo vecchio newsgroup (Narkive), parlando nello specifico di _media _e _millennium_, definisce i vocaboli come _verbatim_ (non ne esclude infatti l'aggiunta alla lista) parole inglesi pseudo-latine. 
Ma di fatto ho visto che di 'latino medievale', a cui fonti citate nella discussione fanno risalire l'origine del termine _verbatim_, si parla in particolar modo in concomitanza con la diffusione della varie lingue volgari e la carolingia 'restaurazione del latino' nel VIII/IX secolo e poi col diffondersi delle università XII nel secolo, ed è considerata una lingua ben distinta dal latino classico che "pur mantenendo una sostanziale correttezza morfologica e sintattica, tende a semplificare la costruzione della frase, con l'impiego preferenziale di periodi brevi e di un ordine delle parole un rifatto sul modello della frase 'romanza'; con l'adozione di un lessico disinvolto, permeabile ai calchi dalle lingue volgari, caratterizzato da una notevole quantità di neologismi, talora inconsueti e ineleganti, soprattutto al servizio del lessico dialettico e filosofico" (Alessio). Quindi a questo punto mi pare in effetti plausibilissimo che l'origine di _verbatim _sia quella detta, ma la specifica 'medievale' è indispensabile.

La questione che per quanto mi riguarda rimane aperta è se sia da ritenere un termine facente parte a pieno diritto del lessico dell'italiano o no. La sua assenza in tutti i vocabolari, tranne che nello Zanichelli da una certa edizione in poi, e i contributi dotti portati da Grugno mi fanno dedurre che possa trattarsi eventualmente, come detto nell'ultimo articolo citato riportando il Gradit (anche se si parla di 'latino' senza specifica), di un tecnicismo "di esclusivo uso burocratico", quindi non utilizzato nella lingua standard. E per il quale in quella stessa sede viene indicata una efficace "traduzione" sia in _testualmente _che in _letteralmente_.


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> ma la specifica 'medievale' è indispensabile.


Concordo e, per l'appunto, la voce ne _lo Zingarelli_ tale specifica la riporta. 

Colgo l'occasione per inserire il collegamento alla discussione aperta da Bearded Man nel forum di Lingua Latina sul termine Verbatim.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> tecnicismo "di esclusivo uso burocratico", quindi non utilizzato nella lingua standard. E per il quale in quella stessa sede viene indicata una efficace "traduzione" sia in _testualmente _che in _letteralmente_


Motivi per i quali nessuno usa quel termine e solo chi ha una infarinatura di latino ne intuisce il significato.


----------

